# upgrade question



## carbonfiber (Jul 27, 2002)

oh, I'm definitely a noob comes to this to bare to me.
my 240080 series 2 box's hard drive is making the "going out any day" whining noise, so I'm looking to swap it before it goes out.
now I have an extra 80GB I can swap into it, but I wanted to get 200GB or more down the road, or now, outpost has one for $70 shipped.
the question is, if I swap the HD with an 80GB using the software/instruction from weaknees, am I able to do another upgrade to the 200GB later? Because I remember reading a post about "you can only expand your HD once, the 2nd time you'd have to do xxxxxxxx stuff".
any help would be appreciated, thx in advanced.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

If you want to keep your recordings you would be much better to go directly to the 200GB drive now. 

AFAIK (and I'm in the UK so I've never seen a Series 2 box ), some Series 2 boxes do aleady have 2 of the allowed 3 MFS partition pairs used out of the factory, so in those cases you can only upgrade the drive once without losing your recordings.


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

If you don't care about saving any of the current program data on the dying drive, just make a backup copy of it on your hard drive. That image can be used for both the 80GB you have now and anything bigger you may get in the future. What you cannot do is try to backup the 80GB and restore to the larger drive.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Assuming the spare 80GB drive is the same or larger, sectorwise, than the stock dtive, you can copy the failing drive over with dd or dd_rescue.


----------



## carbonfiber (Jul 27, 2002)

funtoupgrade said:


> If you don't care about saving any of the current program data on the dying drive, just make a backup copy of it on your hard drive. That image can be used for both the 80GB you have now and anything bigger you may get in the future. What you cannot do is try to backup the 80GB and restore to the larger drive.


when you say current program data, do you mean the shows I recorded, or the system files? if it's the shows, I don't care about them
can I do this with partition magic(DOS)? or do I need to do it on windows? I was told partition magic won't work on Tivo HDs cause it can't see the type of partition


classicsat said:


> Assuming the spare 80GB drive is the same or larger, sectorwise, than the stock dtive, you can copy the failing drive over with dd or dd_rescue.


ok i downloaded the 1.11 tar ball, what do i do with the 4 files inside?


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

I meant recorded programs only. Partition Magic nor any of your schemes can make the proper backup. Tivo's are programmed in Linux and need to be backed up and restored with Linux. You need to use MFStools and the Hindsdale guide - see the stickies at the top of this forum. If you do some reading you should be able to find everything you need free here on the forum.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

carbonfiber said:


> ok i downloaded the 1.11 tar ball, what do i do with the 4 files inside?


Forget the tarball. You need a live boot linux, mostly in the form of the LBA48 weaknees or PTV Upgrade ISO.


----------

